# Neck Craning Behavior



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Not so much a health question as behavior question I suppose ... I've seen this before, but today with our pregnant (and overdue) doe it was crazy and so I thought I'd ask if there is something behind this behavior.

Essentially, she was pacing while stretching her neck high and behind her as if she was trying to turn her head upside down... and looking rather ridiculous.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Perhaps she (the doe) answered the question for me ....


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Her muscles were probably all kinked up and sore from the extra "load".


----------

